# Shaving beard with a knife



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I had this obsession of shaving with my knife since I was a very young child , now at last I had the opportunity to make my knife that sharp so I did it and filmed a video while making it  Hope you guys enjoy it, plus the hd is quite thick , if I used a thinner blade it would be better but this is the sharpest knife I have.
Kids dont try this at home or you may end up with one ear or something :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Did the knife stay sharp? Beard hair is purported to be as tough as copper wire.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If you're a follower of Ken Schwartz, his products and his contributions to the realm of polishing, you'll find that guys have been doing stuff like this for almost twenty years.

The guy who shaved his head with an axe has my respect.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't care who you are...getting a knife beard shaving sharp...and doing it is pretty badass.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ouch ... I'll leave this task to a better man than me in this arena. Come SHTF, I'm gonna let it grow.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If the guy hand built the knife in a homemade forge out of rusty scrap metal. Then sharpened it on a rock and used the reflection from the water on his near by pond as a mirror. That would be badass, IMHO. Otherwise big deal, unless he's blind and has to shave by feel, then maybe he's a badass.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you dry shave or use shaving cream?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't think he's trying to be a badass. He was showing how to shave with a knife is all. 

I like all your videos so far Chemikle. Keep em coming.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys ! Yeah it's just for fun , not for science 
The edge stayed fairly sharp not the same as it was but still mirror


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seen Daniel Boon do that a few times on TV. I dont think folks really do that in real life.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I used a hunting knife to shave many years ago. My funeral was the day afterwards.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I love knives....I cherish the ones I have....I have always been interested and fascinated with sharpening techniques...

If you are only using stones, the learning curve may or may not give you trouble.

I can sharpen a knife you can shave with.

My respect goes out to anyone else that can do this also.

It's not as easy as it looks......some of the time.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys !
I sharpen everything with my 1000 grit arkansas stone and then strop the hell out of it with compound


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't get my knife that sharp, but I get it pretty sharp; any how, I gave up on razor sharpness; so I declared victory, and went back to watching TV.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I just gave up shaving altogether


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SGG said:


> I just gave up shaving altogether


1976 was the last shave for me. Warm in the winter no scarf needed. Built in skeeter net for my face in the summer.

Pretty Manley though shaving with a knife if you shave. Good video.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Thanks guys !
> I sharpen everything with my 1000 grit arkansas stone and then strop the hell out of it with compound


White Arkansas stone?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> White Arkansas stone?


No , it's one that comes with the smith knife sharpening stone
This is it , I bought it 2 years ago

https://www.amazon.com/Smiths-SK2-2-Stone-Sharpening-Kit/dp/B000B5JXU2/ref=pd_sbs_469_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000B5JXU2&pd_rd_r=FMVB6FZXJP1KA7APKYMS&pd_rd_w=XWnIi&pd_rd_wg=0mYIq&psc=1&refRID=FMVB6FZXJP1KA7APKYMS


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> No , it's one that comes with the smith knife sharpening stone
> This is it , I bought it 2 years ago
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Smiths-SK2-2-Stone-Sharpening-Kit/dp/B000B5JXU2/ref=pd_sbs_469_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000B5JXU2&pd_rd_r=FMVB6FZXJP1KA7APKYMS&pd_rd_w=XWnIi&pd_rd_wg=0mYIq&psc=1&refRID=FMVB6FZXJP1KA7APKYMS


The smaller fine stone looks like what I call the Arkansas white. Its what I use for the razor edge finish.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Here's one I dare you to shave with, especially your throat.

Honed with Japanese waterstones, and then polished with 3.2 million grit nanodiamond slurry. A Number Ten scalpel is usually 15,000 to 25,000 grit.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I shaved my left index finger yesterday with a knife I had sharpened the night before with stones....:vs_mad:


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes the smaller one ! The big one I have barely used its 200 grit as I remember

Man now that's sharp!!!!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I am all for a sharp knife that holds the edge. But honest question is there not such a thing as overkill sharp?
A hunting / multipurpose knife has a thicker edge but sharp dulls slower and touches up in the field easily.
The razor sharp knives have a much thinner edge like good kitchen knives but much easier dulled.


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

RubberDuck said:


> I am all for a sharp knife that holds the edge. But honest question is there not such a thing as overkill sharp?
> A hunting / multipurpose knife has a thicker edge but sharp dulls slower and touches up in the field easily.
> The razor sharp knives have a much thinner edge like good kitchen knives but much easier dulled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree with that idea. My working/farm knives have thicker edges and seem to work fine for what I need without being razors.

Now, my friends the bushcrafters (yes Duck, I have friends..) are of the mind every knife should be honed enough to split the third atom from the left if so required.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Well you are right for thin blades , but on my bushcraft knifes the more I sharpen the less it needs work after use , for example when I put a mirror edge on a knife after use I just strop it 5-10 times and its back like new. Thanks my experience about sharpening them , I don't have a lot of thin knifes so can't say more about them


----------

